# Look KG 196 Fork



## kevinjg11 (Dec 5, 2006)

Can anyone help me, or point me the right direction to find a Look KG 196 fork? It is proprietary to the frame and the US dealer has none.

Thanks, in advance

Kevin Grady


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Ebay might be the best source,something always comes up if you have the patience- would any other look fork do or is the fork only used on KG196?


----------



## kevinjg11 (Dec 5, 2006)

*The Long and Short Answer*

The answer is NO. As Chas from Look-USA pointed out over at the Racing/Triatlon forum:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=865515#post865515

The fork is not only proprietary to the frame, but also the frame size. Since my friend has already been looking for over a year, the likelyhood of one turning up is remote.

Were putting our hope with Look-USA, that they might be able to secure a short run manufacture of the fork, and thanks to them for the second effort in responding to our plea.


----------



## Loekie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Frontfork Look kg196*

Hi, i've been lookinf for a fork of this bike too. Today i got 2 of them. They are like new. They have been standing in a garage from a guy that was a teamleader of a bike team that used the kg196. I even got transfers for on the frame.

Keep looking everywhere and maybe someone got a fork for you!! Never give up!!!
Put ad's on secondhand websites and sites and forums about bikes like this.
I live in The Netherlands and never expected to get a fork anymore.
i will put pics on here when the bike is rebuild end repainted.

Greetzz Loekie.


----------

